# What do sparkys get paid around the world?



## SparkyGirl (Mar 21, 2011)

Interested to know if sparkys get paid well around the world. I'm told in Perth Australia where I'm doing my apprenticeship it's pretty good but is it the same around the world?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

SparkyGirl said:


> Interested to know if sparkys get paid well around the world. I'm told in Perth Australia where I'm doing my apprenticeship it's pretty good but is it the same around the world?


The best way to make money in this trade is to run your own business..:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Here in the US the pay varies from state to state. Even within a state it can be different.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Not Enough :no:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Oregon:

could be...
$25 an hr, no health benefits, no retirement, slaving for a rat contractor, no shame in calling a spade a spade. 

to, 
$36 an hr, full family paid health, and $7 an hour into retirement in the union.


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

In the UK I would earn £1000 per week after tax being self-employed and working price work. I don't know what the exchange rate is but it'll be a lot in aus :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Foestauf (Jan 5, 2011)

Around 50$-70$ an hour in the union in new York.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> Oregon:
> 
> could be...
> $25 an hr, no health benefits, no retirement, slaving for a rat contractor, no shame in calling a spade a spade.
> ...


I'm closer to the latter than the former here on the Oregon coast, but our scale is about $32 an hour.

EDIT: I'm union, too. There's a handful of non-union shops out here but not many; they get more like $25 or so and few benefits.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

A beginning helper will get 10-12/hr around here maybe a little more for commercial work. Not talking union....I have no idea of their scale. I don't know one person in our area who is a member of the union either.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm like Al Bundy......I pocket a cool nickle for every hour I work. :thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Pay is relative to the cost of living ion your area, if you make X the cost of living is 2X, leaving you -X, to live on.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

I make $20.46 (stupid number) as a first year electrician.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

I make quite a bit, but our cost of living is very high and gas is ridicules. The refinery's are 1/2 hr drive yet we pay some of the highest prices for gas in the nation...

BTW local 332 scale is currently $48 and change


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Right now were the highest paid unemployed trade in the game. My local is getting ready to break the $50 per hour mark plus another 20 something per hour in retirement and health care.

It's an awesome package, especially at zero hours a week. $50 per hour * 0 = ZERO dollars...........:laughing:.........

It's not our market share that's the problem, it's the market:blink:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Green helpers in my area make in the 10-12 dollar an hour range. 

Pretty good incentive to do anything other than try to be an electrician. 

Most fully qualified men in my area are making around 25 bucks or so, plus the usual benefits.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> Oregon:
> 
> could be...
> $25 an hr, no health benefits, no retirement, slaving for a rat contractor, no shame in calling a spade a spade.


OK, I guess there is no harm in calling you a lazy POS union blowhard.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm a one man shop so I pay out instead of get paid.....


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> OK, I guess there is no harm in calling you a lazy POS union blowhard.



It must be really tough in that Union...:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> I'm a one man shop so I pay out instead of get paid.....



So true ,I have all my tax forms out on the desk, so much for that profit.


I'm trying to figure out how to get that deal GE got...


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm a self employed EC, pay varies to how my estimates pan out, a good day doles out $100 an hour, an average day pays me anywhere from $65 to $85 an hour. But then comes the expenses.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> Right now were the highest paid unemployed trade in the game. My local is getting ready to break the $50 per hour mark plus another 20 something per hour in retirement and health care.
> 
> It's an awesome package, especially at zero hours a week. $50 per hour * 0 = ZERO dollars...........:laughing:.........
> 
> It's not our market share that's the problem, it's the market:blink:


Our guys are due a 1.65 in June, does not seem logical to take this in the middle of a recession. They feel they fought to hard for it to give it back. 

In the mean time open shops are taking cuts.


----------



## d-fi (Feb 21, 2011)

In Calgary journey men make 32$ to 38$ an hour depending on the company. A few companies pay more then that but i've never heard of any companies that pay less.

1st years make 50% of journey man rate, 2nd 60%, 3rd 70%, 4th 80%. Calgary is almost all non-union, only 1 union shop in town. The oil patch out of town has a lot of union work but they pay about the same just have more benefits.

Sent from my Nexus One using Electrician Talk


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I am a one man shop so I get paid zero. Have not gotten a check in 5 years. But, my mortgage, my utilities, my retirement, my medical, my vehicles, my toys, my credit cards, my savings, and all my other crap got paid.

The only money I ever get to see is when I scrap copper.



Union rates nearby are 30-40 = benefits
Non-Union rates are 20-40 with less benefits
Market share is probably split 8%/92% here in SoCal.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

The average wage for a Journeyman at our shop $28-30 hr. That includes full medical, dental, year end bonus and a company truck to take home every night. We are the only shop that offers benefits in the area other than the two union shops. I'm not real sure but the union wage here is around $28 and some change. If you drive a hour to Sun Valley the average wage is about $32 hr.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

From 0 to $500,000.:whistling2:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

BBQ said:


> OK, I guess there is no harm in calling you a lazy POS union blowhard.


Nah, no harm. 

I figured that if a non-union shop pays the men less than two-thirds the union package, they are a rat contractor. If they pay more than two-thirds, I will call them non-union and be at peace with it.


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

RUSSIAN said:


> I make quite a bit, but our cost of living is very high and gas is ridicules. The refinery's are 1/2 hr drive yet we pay some of the highest prices for gas in the nation...
> 
> BTW local 332 scale is currently $48 and change


332 is contra costa county right? I'm non union working in the bay area and always wondered what the union pays in this particular situation.

So if your union is strictly contra costa county let's say your company gets a job in alameda or San Metao(spelling) county or even SF county (all higher paying wages than CC) do you get paid that wage of county? Or do u get your 48? Does it only depend on if it's private or PW?


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> Nah, no harm.
> 
> I figured that if a non-union shop pays the men less than two-thirds the union package, they are a rat contractor. If they pay more than two-thirds, I will call them non-union and be at peace with it.


So that mean you will call my company then? I get the exact same pay as a union contractor but I am non union. I get everything a union journeymen does except I don't pay dues or have the extra percentage an hour that goes to the union slush fund to cover expenses


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

miller_elex said:


> Oregon:
> 
> could be...
> $25 an hr, no health benefits, no retirement,


That's not just Oregon, it's NJ too, also PA like MDShunk said. 

There are some jobs that might go up to the mid 30's, but those are few and far between and there aren't any openings. $25/hr is pretty much what you can expect if you can find an opening. I know skilled electrician with 10+ years who are at the point in which they are happy to be getting $20/hr because they know how bad it is out there.


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

qckrun said:


> So that mean you will call my company then? I get the exact same pay as a union contractor but I am non union. I get everything a union journeymen does except I don't pay dues or have the extra percentage an hour that goes to the union slush fund to cover expenses


You bring up a good point. You can pay an open shop employee much less than a union employee while still giving him the same money per paycheck and the same benefits.

For example, a journeymen in my local who works the entire year pays $24,000 into health and welfare (medical benefits) That's insane, an open shop could give similar healthcare for much less. They can also give a 401K for retirement instead of an insolvent pension like what we have right now. Now if you add up all the things that the union takes, from COPE and PAC to JATC and Dues, you can pay an open shop worker $10-15/hr less while giving him the same exact paycheck and benefits in the end.


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

RobTownfold64 said:


> You bring up a good point. You can pay an open shop employee much less than a union employee while still giving him the same money per paycheck and the same benefits.
> 
> For example, a journeymen in my local who works the entire year pays $24,000 into health and welfare (medical benefits) That's insane, an open shop could give similar healthcare for much less. They can also give a 401K for retirement instead of an insolvent pension like what we have right now. Now if you add up all the things that the union takes, from COPE and PAC to JATC and Dues, you can pay an open shop worker $10-15/hr less while giving him the same exact paycheck and benefits in the end.


This is true but my company only does PW projects which is essentially the union scale and benefits in California.You can count on two hands the amount of private jobs we've done and because of that the contractor still paid the PW scale. The contractor values his employees i would say.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

qckrun said:


> I get everything a union journeymen does except I don't pay dues or have the extra percentage an hour that goes to the union slush fund to cover expenses


I would call that a pretty damn good job.

Here, some non-union guys on PW work make a little more than union guys. But when the PW work is done, and they have to go back to private work, it's time for a big paycut. And that creates alot of internal discontent at these shops, alot of butts get sore about who is working the PW jobs. Then there's the internal in-fighting about who gets paid more on the private work. A couple bucks an hour can create alot of dischord between foremen. Its no wonder it is company policy to not allow sharing payroll data with each other. I was working non-union, and there was an all-hands meeting at the shop (expensive, I know!) anyways, all the sudden, everybody is standing around in a big circle sharing information about who is getting paid for travel and who is not and per diem and what not. FAIL. The guys who gave the most effort were getting alot less than some of the slackers because they were good employees who sacrificed for the company. No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

brian john said:


> Our guys are due a 1.65 in June, does not seem logical to take this in the middle of a recession. They feel they fought to hard for it to give it back.
> 
> In the mean time open shops are taking cuts.


 
Brian-
I was talking with an electrician ( non-union)the other day and he tells me that 26 is out recruiting electricians? 1000 on the bench and they are out looking for more ? Is this true or are they just using this guy to try and get into the company he works for? 
Feel free to PM me if you want


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> I would call that a pretty damn good job.
> 
> Here, some non-union guys on PW work make a little more than union guys. But when the PW work is done, and they have to go back to private work, it's time for a big paycut. And that creates alot of internal discontent at these shops, alot of butts get sore about who is working the PW jobs. Then there's the internal in-fighting about who gets paid more on the private work. A couple bucks an hour can create alot of dischord between foremen. Its no wonder it is company policy to not allow sharing payroll data with each other. I was working non-union, and there was an all-hands meeting at the shop (expensive, I know!) anyways, all the sudden, everybody is standing around in a big circle sharing information about who is getting paid for travel and who is not and per diem and what not. FAIL. The guys who gave the most effort were getting alot less than some of the slackers because they were good employees who sacrificed for the company. No good deed goes unpunished.


I know exactly what your saying. That is the biggest problem with private contractors. I am fortunate enough to work for a really good contractor. When I was going through my apprenticeship what you described happened at every company I knew of. There is a specific contractor here that would put there best electricians on the private jobs and the mess up idiots on PW. No one knew why many quit over that but most stayed. It is one of many downfalls with non union but there are always a few really good non union contractors to work for but always hard to get a foot in the door.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

qckrun said:


> It is one of many downfalls with non union but there are always *a few really good non union contractors to work for but always hard to get a foot in the door*.


You know it. Two unrelated people have to vouch for you?


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> You know it. Two unrelated people have to vouch for you?


Usually sometimes they will bring a person on with one unrelated person vouching for you but you have a six month probation period. Usually only way to get on is be an apprentice for said contractors prove yourself and they keep you.


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

qckrun said:


> So that mean you will call my company then? I get the exact same pay as a union contractor but I am non union. I get everything a union journeymen does except I don't pay dues or have the extra percentage an hour that goes to the union slush fund to cover expenses


 
How much per hour does your shop put into your pension? How much 401k match on top of the pension do you get?


I love these guys that can't see tomorrow. They get "union wages" and think life is good. But it will look like the back of a pigs ass when you are 62 looking at nothing but S.S. for retirement.

People have to realise, its not about what you have now, but what you will have then. When you are 65, both knees are completely shot and you have very little money to retire on. Cant be a great feeling worrying about what meds you can and cant take because Medi-Care doesn't cover the whole bill. Lets see, get the heart medicine I need, or buy food....hmmmm.

This is why many people go Union, its the benefits.:thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> Brian-
> I was talking with an electrician ( non-union)the other day and he tells me that 26 is out recruiting electricians? 1000 on the bench and they are out looking for more ? Is this true or are they just using this guy to try and get into the company he works for?
> Feel free to PM me if you want


I do not know, but they are interviewing apprentices.

LOCAL 26



Great Hourly Wages 

The minimum annual salaries, based on forty (40) hours per week at the current wage and benefit packages, are as follows (as of November 2007): 

"A" Journeymen: $96,194/yr. including benefits

Electrical "a" Apprentices starting in 
the 5-year appr. program: $43,578/yr. including benefits
Residential Wiremen: $64,804/yr. including benefits
Residential Trainees starting the 4-year program: $20,912/yr. including benefits
Teledata Technicians: $64,250/yr. including benefits
Telecommunication Apprentices starting in the 3-year program: $40,102/yr. including benefits


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

lefleuron said:


> How much per hour does your shop put into your pension? How much 401k match on top of the pension do you get?
> 
> 
> I love these guys that can't see tomorrow. They get "union wages" and think life is good. But it will look like the back of a pigs ass when you are 62 looking at nothing but S.S. for retirement.
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:Exactly. Make sure the "future vision' is 20/20!!!

At times, it's a love/hate relationship, all things change with time. I hate the price of insurance...but going to love it here in a week or so. 

How many out there, that are open shop, are putting enough away for the future? Not attacking you for being open shop, asking you to do some critical thinking about where you wnat to go....at 59 to 62?


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

lefleuron said:


> How much per hour does your shop put into your pension? How much 401k match on top of the pension do you get?
> 
> I love these guys that can't see tomorrow. They get "union wages" and think life is good. But it will look like the back of a pigs ass when you are 62 looking at nothing but S.S. for retirement.
> 
> ...


How much do those union shops pay into your pension when your not working? Do they match your 401k while you sitting on the bench?

Maybe what people have to realize is that the future is inevitable, and that maybe they should take responsibility for their own. 

What are you paying into, really? The collective piggy bank? 
What's keeping a guy from starting his own savings? Making his own investments?

Higher wages and benefits are awesome, when times are good. What about the guys siting it out 6 months out of the year? What's that average out to?

Let's see, work year round at 80% full package, or work 1/2 the year at full? Your milage may very.

Oh look, it's tomorrow! ****. 
What's wrong with making decent money?


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

Rockyd said:


> How many out there, that are open shop, are putting enough away for the future? Not attacking you for being open shop, asking you to do some critical thinking about where you wnat to go....at 59 to 62?


The ultimate plan(yet to be put in motion), is to move into engineering. I'm still young, but i wanna be in a cushy place in the end. I'll probably need it.

Put back a little every week, keep the accounts growing.

Keeping an eye out for the trashy low level contractors that steal our work. If their not legitimate the boss like knock em down a notch.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

*non union*

Well we get paid more than union here in this state . 
we edited the info to protect our interest i think its fine to share information but also we dont like to advertise what our pay scale or benefits are its kinda like this we are a very happy camper .

EDITED



Now were in florida pay its not great but let me ask whats your taxes each year on your property in your state seems if ya make 70 dollars a hour but your paying 10 thousand in taxes to live in NJ or 25 thousand to live in some other northern states thats not enough pay hourly .

Keep in mind i was born in New Jersey and i started in the electrical trade there so my family who still lives and works there kinda tells me what they pay in taxes each year when they work and when they dont work . 

Were just giving a example of who we work for. There are good companys and there are bad ones .

Just like electricians theres good and bad in any trade were all different in this big world but we can be better if we want to be .

We not here to offend anyone in the union because we once were in the union .


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

K2500 said:


> The ultimate plan(yet to be put in motion), is to move into engineering. I'm still young, but i wanna be in a cushy place in the end. I'll probably need it.


Good call! Know a few electrician's went on to get their EE, internship and PE stamp. Open's up that 100G door pretty quick.



> Put back a little every week, keep the accounts growing.
> 
> Keeping an eye out for the trashy low level contractors that steal our work. If their not legitimate the boss like knock em down a notch.


Everyone has to start somewhere. When I was open shop, I got my foot in the door of the "low end" of the shops. When I left open shop, I left what is now CH2MHill.

One open shop contractor that is really pretty good, pays same scale and some benefits. Alyeska pip[eline? They pay ten dollars an hour over what we pay, and bigger benny package. Sometimes it's strictly about who controls the tools for various reasons.


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

piperunner said:


> Average wage for electrician 25/29 hour start helpers 12 to 15/18 non union


I don't know if I believe that. In a place like Florida which cost of living is half of here and most jobs also pay half, you are saying that skilled electrician are averaging $25-29/hr? That's higher than the average guy makes here. Many are $20/hr.


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

RobTownfold64 said:


> Many are $20/hr.


Wow , what's the union comparison?


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

RobTownfold64 said:


> I don't know if I believe that. In a place like Florida which cost of living is half of here and most jobs also pay half, you are saying that skilled electrician are averaging $25-29/hr? That's higher than the average guy makes here. Many are $20/hr.


Well Robtownfold we kinda figure you would not believe surprise surprise i always liked Gomer Pile .

But i just cant see how i can prove it unless i post my paycheck up on the net and i dont plan on doing that .

Let me say this my company is the largest one in the state and were in the top 50 in the USA so do the math . We kinda do the largest projects in the state and we work out of the country at times also out of our state . I cant say much more but weve been around a few years and most of our work starts at 8 mil to 40 mil so its kinda simple to pay out that wage .

Now not all electricians get this pay in our state its who you work for and what you know and what you do thats what i said if you read my post .

take care


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Im lucky if I get paid in peanuts the last couple years.

~Matt


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

K2500 said:


> Wow , what's the union comparison?


The union rates are much, much higher which is part of the reason why the union has such a small market share and so many union men are out of work.

$73/hr package, $47/hr in the envelope.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Didn't you guys do some work in South America and the Bahamas? 

Get in on any of that? Any stories?

EDIT: To P.Runner


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

piperunner said:


> Well Robtownfold we kinda figure you would not believe surprise surprise i always liked Gomer Pile .


 Well I am glad that you and whoever you are with (you did say "we") figured I would not believe you... 

Gomer Pile??


> But i just cant see how i can prove it unless i post my paycheck up on the net and i dont plan on doing that .


 I don't care what your paycheck is, you said "average wage" which is what I am curious about. I don't doubt that you make it. If you were only talking about the average for your company, then that is a different story.


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

RobTownfold64 said:


> The union rates are much, much higher which is part of the reason why the union has such a small market share and so many union men are out of work.
> 
> $73/hr package, $47/hr in the envelope.


20/hr seams remarkably low considering property costs alone. Given the hype, it's hard for me to believe any one would hire nonunion out there.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

RobTownfold64 said:


> Well I am glad that you and whoever you are with (you did say "we") figured I would not believe you...
> 
> Gomer Pile??
> I don't care what your paycheck is, you said "average wage" which is what I am curious about. I don't doubt that you make it. If you were only talking about the average for your company, then that is a different story.



Yes our company in florida but in Jacksonville the pay is about $18 start electricians now helpers get $10 /12 starting pay and south florida is about the same maybe higher iam sure theres a few here online in florida .

Were a merit shop you get what you can do no one rides free you work for that wage its not given . Plus keep in mind commercial & industrial new construction only nothing else ever i need to add that .

Were just pointing out non union to union its the work you do that counts .


----------



## Worthless Troll (Mar 27, 2011)

piperunner said:


> Yes our company in florida but in Jacksonville the pay is about $18 start electricians now helpers get $10 /12 starting pay and south florida is about the same maybe higher iam sure theres a few here online in florida .


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

K2500 said:


> 20/hr seams remarkably low considering property costs alone. Given the hype, it's hard for me to believe any one would hire nonunion out there.


$20 is low, but I said many are at that rate, not all. Average is under $30.

Ask captkirk, Magnettica, or the other EC's from NJ what they pay their guys.

I can only tell you what the papers say and other electricians I know are being paid.


----------



## Worthless Troll (Mar 27, 2011)

RobTownfold64 said:


> Ask captkirk, Magnettica, or the other EC from NJ what they pay their guys.
> 
> I can only tell you what the papers say and other electricians I know are being paid.


:yawn:.....


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

Worthless Troll said:


> :yawn:.....


 Delete this post or I will NEVER speak to you again.


At least not until your next username.

ETA: You're banned, you deserved it.


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

RobTownfold64 said:


> Ask captkirk, Magnettica, or the other EC's from NJ what they pay their guys.


Any volunteers?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

RobTownfold64 said:


> Delete this post or I will NEVER speak to you again.
> 
> 
> At least not until your next username.


he is worthless...:laughing:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I made 35 when I worked in a hospital as a maintanence EC. Great health bennies, 401, and top notch day care at alost a 1/4 the rates of others..And best of all the working conditions were bar none the best I ever had...Clean work, climate control, good food everyday...a little boring but if your not the kind of guy that is bothered by that it was a good job. 
But of course I wanted more.....OH sign...if I could only go back in time...


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

captkirk said:


> I made 35 when I worked in a hospital as a maintanence EC. Great health bennies, 401, and top notch day care at alost a 1/4 the rates of others..And best of all the working conditions were bar none the best I ever had...Clean work, climate control, good food everyday...a little boring but if your not the kind of guy that is bothered by that it was a good job.
> But of course I wanted more.....OH sign...if I could only go back in time...


That sounds like a great job. I am making more than that now, but no one knows for how long. If I found a job like that today, I would take the pay cut for it.


BTW, you didn't work at Valley Hospital, did ya? I know the in house maintenance electricians make about what you said there.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

captkirk said:


> I made 35 when I worked in a hospital as a maintanence EC. Great health bennies, 401, and top notch day care at alost a 1/4 the rates of others..And best of all the working conditions were bar none the best I ever had...Clean work, climate control, good food everyday...a little boring but if your not the kind of guy that is bothered by that it was a good job.
> But of course I wanted more.....OH sign...if I could only go back in time...


 
If I found a job like that, I would never work for myself again.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

RobTownfold64 said:


> That sounds like a great job. I am making more than that now, but no one knows for how long. If I found a job like that today, I would take the pay cut for it.
> 
> 
> BTW, you didn't work at Valley Hospital, did ya? I know the in house maintenance electricians make about what you said there.


 NO it was an Atlantic Health one... Yea I agree not a really high pay like some of the Union cats but ...man let me tell you..this, you definatly dont bust your ass......and most new construction is outsourced so...yea it was a cake walk and you could pretty much bring your kid to work with you because the day care was right there.....and only 15 minutes away..


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

captkirk said:


> NO it was an Atlantic Health one... Yea I agree not a really high pay like some of the Union cats but ...man let me tell you..this, you definatly dont bust your ass......and most new construction is outsourced so...yea it was a cake walk and you could pretty much bring your kid to work with you because the day care was right there.....and only 15 minutes away..


Yup, I agree. I did a lot of new construction and renovation at Hackensack, Hoboken, and Valley hospitals. It's just like you said, they hired us to do the big work and their maintenence guys had it easy. They would stack up work orders to replace light bulbs for weeks :thumbup:

I'd give up the extra pay for a solid job with good benefits like that.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

captkirk said:


> I made 35 when I worked in a hospital as a maintanence EC....


Was it IUOE?

After I got out the navy, I thought to myself, I'd rather work with people. I wiped butts for eight months working my way into healthcare. Walked into a hospital looking for a buttwipe job, saw the maintenance job paid twice as much. I applied, intending to use it as a job to work my way through nursing school. My plans changed shortly thereafter. The rest as they say.... is history. I will say this, I seen more clams than all the guys on this site combined, and it weren't a pretty sight.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

If you showed up you were pretty much gauranteed a job for life. That hospital isnt going anywhere anytime soon....Who knows...mabey I could have made foreman...Or manager of the maintance dept...Right now I would give that up for uncertainty ......Its funny how things change when you have a kid..


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

piperunner said:


> Yes our company in florida


Where in Florida?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> Was it IUOE?
> 
> After I got out the navy, I thought to myself, I'd rather work with people. I wiped butts for eight months working my way into healthcare. Walked into a hospital looking for a buttwipe job, saw the maintenance job paid twice as much. I applied, intending to use it as a job to work my way through nursing school. My plans changed shortly thereafter. The rest as they say.... is history. I will say this, I seen more clams than all the guys on this site combined, and it weren't a pretty sight.


:laughing::laughing: at last, a bloke more drunck than me.....:thumbup: he's got to have a little Jersey in him....clam....I love it..:thumbsup:


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

lefleuron said:


> How much per hour does your shop put into your pension? How much 401k match on top of the pension do you get?
> 
> I love these guys that can't see tomorrow. They get "union wages" and think life is good. But it will look like the back of a pigs ass when you are 62 looking at nothing but S.S. for retirement.
> 
> ...


California all PW is essentially the union scale. So if all I do is PW then u can do the math


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

brian john said:


> Where in Florida?


Orlando, I know his company very well. They are are huge.

I get $19.00/hr and haven't gotten a raise in 4 years. My benefits used to all paid but now I have to pay. When I worked for Lucent Technologies as an Analyst I was paid $27.00 and that was 6yrs ago. When they shifted everything to Singapore I went back to being a sparky. Fall back on what you know. 

I will let piperunner disclose who he works for if he wishes. I work with one of his co-workers, he came from the service side of the the company. He is an awesome Electrician, and a great person.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

As far for French pay scale they will varies a bit but for nonunion they pay at 18 Euros per hour { that for apperatnicé} then go up 28 Euros per hour on Journeylevel but master level it will varies from 32 to 65 Euros per hours but the union is about 18 to 25% more on pay scale.

Mine pay scale is toward to high side espcally with the numbers of overtime and afterhours service calls.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## JediLectric (Oct 15, 2020)

Englishsparky said:


> In the UK I would earn £1000 per week after tax being self-employed and working price work. I don't know what the exchange rate is but it'll be a lot in aus 😆😆


Yeah but you live in the UK dude.
You couldnt pay me enough to live over there.
I'll keep my broke southern ******* ass right where I am thank you very much.

And I dont know anything about the UK other than that if i was somehow forced to go there, I would inadvertently self inflict a deafness causing injury within 24 hours of arriving, due to having to listen to your annoying voices and accents


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

JediLectric said:


> Yeah but you live in the UK dude.
> You couldnt pay me enough to live over there.
> I'll keep my broke southern ******* ass right where I am thank you very much.
> 
> And I dont know anything about the UK other than that if i was somehow forced to go there, I would inadvertently self inflict a deafness causing injury within 24 hours of arriving, due to having to listen to your annoying voices and accents


It is the southern accent that I have unknowingly acquired that is annoying. Is it because they sound so smart? And we sound so dumb?
Do you realize this thread is 13 years old?
BTW please fill out your profile.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

Enjoy,...


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

Foestauf said:


> Around 50$-70$ an hour in the union in new York.


Wow! $40 is usually the very top here.... non-union around $25... resi guys wiring track houses - at poverty wages.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I think Union scale around here is somewhere around $38 plus bennies which would bring it to around $50.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

NYC is about 55/hr plus benefits


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

This thread is 10 years old!!!!


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

MHElectric said:


> This thread is 10 years old!!!!


And notice that wages haven't gone up much..........


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

micromind said:


> And notice that wages haven't gone up much..........


But the market has... Bezos has added billions, my food has sharply risen, housing has gone through the roof, and my truck costs twice as much.

So who's the idiots? Contractors and the fools that work for them. Union or not, dudes (and women) need to get their heads out of their asses and start freaking charging more, paying more, and leveling up our game.


----------

